# I bought Pleasureflush....I couple of thoughts



## framcoe (Jan 22, 2011)

First, let me just say I love this site.  Now onto Pleasureflush.



  	I just received Pleasureflush MSF today.  I was expecting something super duper special considering all the buzz surrounding it.  Well, my first impression was it looked almost exactly like Cheeky Bronze.  So I went to my stash and pulled out Cheeky Bronze and compared them side by side in the sunlight.  Pleasureflush is slightly more pinkish maybe even light violetish.  It has the same gold veining as Cheeky Bronze, but none of the bronziness.  I wore it today over Sur blush and it really is lovely.  As a matter of fact, considering what I paid for it, I dusted it on my forehead, eyelids, chest and neck.  I may even go back for more and wear it to bed.  Seriously, I'm glad I had the chance to get it.   


  	edit: typo


----------



## shannnybannny (Feb 3, 2011)

Where did you find it?


----------



## framcoe (Feb 3, 2011)

A private sale from somebody who lives near me.  MAC really needs to re-promote this.  It's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 22, 2011)

so jealous... i've been looking for one forever


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2011)

enjoy!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

enjoy it! i have been after it for a while also!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2011)

I love Pleasureflush, I even named my blog after it!  It is absolutely gorgeous, so very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have 3 of them (shhh!) and would buy more if it was repromoted. 

  	For those who can't find it or aren't prepared to pay $100 for it, you can get an almost exact dupe of it from Laura Geller! It's the highlighter side of the Boysenberry/Amaretti Blush 'n Brighten duo, I don't know if it's available alone from Laura Geller/QVC, but I've seen many of them on eBay and you can pick them up for about $25. Okay, the highlighter part is quite small, but it still lasts for a long time and you never know, Mac might repromote it before you run out.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> I love Pleasureflush, I even named my blog after it!  It is absolutely gorgeous, so very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	omg you have 3 of these babies backed up?! you are so lucky!  where did you find yours? they are quite expencive though if they are going for like $100! although that said lightscapade goes for quite a bit usually and i found mine for £30 from a wonderful seller! and thanks for the tip on the LG dupe! something for me to look out for!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2011)

I know, I got a bit carried away, lol. I didn't pay $100 for mine though.  The first one was $70 from eBay, second I think was £50-ish from eBay (UK seller) and the third was $65 or so from MUA. So around £50 on average. I got my Lightscapade for £30 too, asked for a Buy It Now price when one was listed and seller only wanted £30, so I got it. 

  	Oh yeah, the Laura Geller one is a very very good dupe. I might do a comparison on my blog if I get around it (after half term possibly).



LMD84 said:


> omg you have 3 of these babies backed up?! you are so lucky!  where did you find yours? they are quite expencive though if they are going for like $100! although that said lightscapade goes for quite a bit usually and i found mine for £30 from a wonderful seller! and thanks for the tip on the LG dupe! something for me to look out for!


----------



## zewzeq (Feb 23, 2011)

You are so lucky. I've been looking too but could not find any on EBay so far. Not even for $100.. There is a used one listed now but i don't want to buy used makeup. I've been on a hunt for Lightscapade and Metal Rock for a reasonable price too to complete my collection.


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 23, 2011)

I saw that pleasureflush used on ebay... I've messaged about doing a buy it now with the seller but apparently a lot of people have been messaging her so she's going to see what others are offering.. I'm pretty desperate for one


----------



## framcoe (Feb 23, 2011)

Ladies,  Thanks for all your replies.  I hope all of you who are desperate for Pleasureflush have the opportunity to get one.  You won't regret it.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 24, 2011)

framcoe said:


> Ladies,  Thanks for all your replies.  I hope all of you who are desperate for Pleasureflush have the opportunity to get one.  You won't regret it.


  	one day i will get it i am sure!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2011)

I saw the used one on Ebay, it's now on £37 and still has 3 days to go. Crazy!

  	For those of you who are interested in duping Pleasureflush, I've done some comparison between Laura Geller Blush n Brighten (Boysenberry/Amaretti) and Pleasureflush. Sorry, the swatches are the other way around, so Pleasureflush on the left and LG Blush n Brighten on the right. Pretty similar, right?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2011)

oh wow! thank you! yes the are pretty much identical! awesome pictures!


----------



## maclovin baby (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah i had someone offer me one for $100 shipped BNIB is it worth it?i dont know im afraid it wont work for me though but i guess i can always sell it and get me money back right.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought mine BNIB for about $85 several years ago. It's my favorite MSF. I put a little bit of it on over blush to highlight. It is really beautiful on lots of different skintones.

  	Since the Laura Geller blush looks so close in swatches, I'm not sure if it is worth it for you, but for me, I consider it one of my favorite make-up products ever. <3


----------



## framcoe (Mar 1, 2011)

Jacq-i said:


> I bought mine BNIB for about $85 several years ago. It's my favorite MSF. I put a little bit of it on over blush to highlight. It is really beautiful on lots of different skintones.
> 
> Since the Laura Geller blush looks so close in swatches, I'm not sure if it is worth it for you, but for me, I consider it one of my favorite make-up products ever. <3


 
	Agree.  Wow, the Laura Geller product is dead on.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2011)

The used Pleasureflush sold for £71 (that's over $100!) plus shipping on eBay last night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The description said the dome was flattened, it had 65-70% left. How much would a brand new one sell for I wonder??? Crazy!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> The used Pleasureflush sold for £71 (that's over $100!) plus shipping on eBay last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yeah i saw that because i had it in my watched items! absolute crazyness! but i guess if people can afford that price then no harm right?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2011)

The way I see it, if there is demand, the prices will go as high as people are prepared to pay. I saw on another thread people slagging eBay off for all the high prices, but if a seller lists something for 99p and it ends up selling for £71 then it surely isn't the seller's fault, right? It's different when people buy up 20 Stereo Roses and sell them for £40 each Buy It Now price, when half of Specktra never got to pick even one up at the counters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







LMD84 said:


> yeah i saw that because i had it in my watched items! absolute crazyness! but i guess if people can afford that price then no harm right?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2011)

yeah i think i made a comment about ebay being slightly different. the price only goes up to what people are willing to pay. and as long as there wasn't a crazy starting price or buy it now then it's all good. but yeah the tonnes of stereo roses at £40 a pop are not cool at all!


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad I didnt buy the flattened done one from ebay.. got one with over 90% left for $75 shipped!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2011)

katiekatxoxo said:


> Glad I didnt buy the flattened done one from ebay.. got one with over 90% left for $75 shipped!


	awesome stuff!


----------



## zewzeq (Mar 10, 2011)

That is crazy.. I wonder if the seller knew she would get such a high price for it. I also witnessed someone pay $174 for a Metal Rock MSF on Ebay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was brand new but still..


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2011)

Probably not, they used to go for around £50-55 new. There's a new Lightscapade for sale on eBay, currently at £26, wonder how much that will sell for. 



zewzeq said:


> That is crazy.. *I wonder if the seller knew she would get such a high price for it.* I also witnessed someone pay $174 for a Metal Rock MSF on Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2011)

zewzeq said:


> That is crazy.. I wonder if the seller knew she would get such a high price for it. I also witnessed someone pay $174 for a Metal Rock MSF on Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	sweet jesus!!! you could buy so much with that $174! however i guess if you collect these things then perhaps it is worth it. i like to collect msf's and pigments and perhaps if i was rich i would pay such a price. but sadly i am not!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2011)

I paid around £60 for my Metal Rock. I'm pretty crazy myself.


----------



## framcoe (Mar 10, 2011)

Count me as crazy too, because I don't think that's crazy.  Bottom line is we love makeup.  Enjoy


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2011)

Hahaha, I think we are all a bit crazy (for make up anyway) around here. If I told anyone I know in real life (like my husband) that I spent £60 on one piece of make up, he'd have me locked up in the loonie bin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do love it though it's very dark for me, I've only tried it a couple of times and gave up on it, but maybe in the summer it'll be more suitable (not that I'm ever that tanned).



framcoe said:


> Count me as crazy too, because I don't think that's crazy.  Bottom line is we love makeup.  Enjoy


----------



## zewzeq (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't get me wrong. I would also pay around $100 for a MSF (if it is rare and brand new) but definitely would not pay $174. That is way too high to me. I do collect MSF too. Only ones i still don't have are Global Glow, Lightscapade, Pleasureflush and Metal Rock. I hope MAC will repromote them so i won't have to pay crazy money on them.


----------



## angi (Mar 11, 2011)

The craziest money that I spent was Metal Rock - but that was still only £40 - I don't think I'd pay much more than that for any of them (unless I was absolutely desperately in need of one I was running out of). Personally for me, when it gets to a certain price I start thinking about everything else I could buy with the money, or what I could dupe that item with, and I usually persuade myself out of it.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 11, 2011)

angi said:


> The craziest money that I spent was Metal Rock - but that was still only £40 - I don't think I'd pay much more than that for any of them (unless I was absolutely desperately in need of one I was running out of). Personally for me, when it gets to a certain price I start thinking about everything else I could buy with the money, or what I could dupe that item with, and I usually persuade myself out of it.


  	oh £40 is good! i think i would pay that!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2011)

£40 is VERY good! When was that? I guess they get more and more expensive as time goes on and there's less and less available. Pleasureflush came out 7 (!) years ago now!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2011)

wow! i didn't realise that it was so long ago! mac really needs to re-release it for us!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2011)

The Lightscapade sold for £32 + shipping on eBay. Not too bad I guess, especially as it was a new one.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> The Lightscapade sold for £32 + shipping on eBay. Not too bad I guess, especially as it was a new one.



 	yeah i think that's pretty good! is it sad that i keep checking ebay every day to see if rare msf's pop up at a reasonable price?!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol, it is sad, but do you know what, I'm even more sad because I do as well and I actually have pretty much every MSF plus some back ups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LMD84 said:


> yeah i think that's pretty good! is it sad that i keep checking ebay every day to see if rare msf's pop up at a reasonable price?!


----------



## angi (Mar 16, 2011)

Anitacska said:


> The Lightscapade sold for £32 + shipping on eBay. Not too bad I guess, especially as it was a new one.


	I saw that! I was going to bid, but I already have two I never use. I think I have pretty things issues.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh wow, that's really good! I never saw that Metal Rock on eBay. Have you managed to use it yet? I find it's very dark for me, although it was okay with a pink blush over it. You seem quite fair like me, so I'm interested to hear how you use it.

  	I thought I might bid too, but I really don't need another Lightscapade either. I'm crazy for pretty things as well!


----------



## eurocentrix (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm, I have the Laura Geller Boysenberry/Amaretti blush & brighten, but I am a bit confused since one of the girls mentions that it's similar to cheeky bronze, which is much darker than the highlighter..hmm...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2011)

Cheeky Bronze is nothing like Pleasureflush. It's more bronze and it's darker, whereas Pleasureflush has a light golden pink sheen to it. It's exactly like Amaretti!



eurocentrix said:


> Hmm, I have the Laura Geller Boysenberry/Amaretti blush & brighten, but I am a bit confused since one of the girls mentions that it's similar to cheeky bronze, which is much darker than the highlighter..hmm...


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2011)

eurocentrix said:


> Hmm, I have the Laura Geller Boysenberry/Amaretti blush & brighten, but I am a bit confused since one of the girls mentions that it's similar to cheeky bronze, which is much darker than the highlighter..hmm...


  	yes i have cheeky bronze and from seeing photos of pleasureflush they are nothing alike. cheeky bronze is very bronzey/ orangey


----------



## framcoe (Mar 16, 2011)

eurocentrix said:


> Hmm, I have the Laura Geller Boysenberry/Amaretti blush & brighten, but I am a bit confused since one of the girls mentions that it's similar to cheeky bronze, which is much darker than the highlighter..hmm...


 
	That was me and my reaction when I first looked at Pleasureflush.  But I was so wrong.  The 2 experts are absolutely correct.  Nothing like cheeky bronze.


----------



## angi (Mar 23, 2011)

I have just started using it. I am about NW15 usually, so metal rock takes some work! I've been using it to dirty blush, underneath to give it a darker, golder look when buffed out. I've been using it as eyeshadow and also in a similar way to bronzer - which takes a LOT of buffing - just put it on very lightly and then buff it down to the slightest colour and sheen. It does take a lot of work but I really like it.


----------



## divaster (May 5, 2011)

I soooo wish MAC would re-release Pleasureflush. It'd be gone in a minute. I want one so bad. I have a BNIB Lightscapade that I keep hoping to trade toward one but nothing yet. I have so many back ups of MSFs and I've barely made a dent in the ones I've used. Unfortunately I started collecting after Pleasureflush came out and became a mythical creature, lol


----------

